# Ok but really... can winter be over now?



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

If there was ever a representation of "current mood," it is this photo. This quick snap of my Freddie perfectly illustrates how we feel about snow over here. He wants to come into the house, and I don't blame him! How are you all faring this winter?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm thrilled at the winter we're having. We had our first snow in early September. It quickly melted, but then a huge snowfall hit us the third week in October. We had a little more in November, and in December we hardly saw bare ground. We didn't have any more huge dumps like we did in October, but we've had quite a few smaller snowfalls that have kept the ground covered. We've had almost no wind this winter so the snow is melting into the ground and making grass grow everywhere! Every bare patch has green new grass starting in it! Our pastures were so sad and brown here last summer. It seems like we haven't had a decent winter here in a long, long time. I hope we keep getting snow through Jan/Feb. A couple of big dumpers in March/April wouldn't hurt either. I'm so sick of drought!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Snow isn't bad in central Ohio.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Cute picture! :inlove:
For here snow is what we have for about 7 months of the year, so we better be ok with it. It comes in October and hangs around until April... The special thing was a bit of rain last month. It was dangerous for the goats to go out after that, because it froze on top of the snow and made a skating rink. I found some dirt and spread it around for grip.
What I like about Winter is, it gives us a little bit of rest. I also like snowshoeing through the bush and seeing tracks.


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

Here we had a chinook today, it was windy 41 no snow and lots of mud


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

MadHouse said:


> Cute picture! :inlove:
> For here snow is what we have for about 7 months of the year, so we better be ok with it. It comes in October and hangs around until April... The special thing was a bit of rain last month. It was dangerous for the goats to go out after that, because it froze on top of the snow and made a skating rink. I found some dirt and spread it around for grip.
> What I like about Winter is, it gives us a little bit of rest. I also like snowshoeing through the bush and seeing tracks.


I do appreciate the rest that winter provides.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

MadHouse said:


> Cute picture! :inlove:
> For here snow is what we have for about 7 months of the year, so we better be ok with it. It comes in October and hangs around until April...


7 months!? Goodness gracious! I was tired of it after four days.:dazed:


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

I'm ready for winter to be over not for snow being gone, but so that GREEN things will grow again. My goats are eating hay like I've never seen them before.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm (Jun 4, 2020)

We’re expecting another round of snow tonight. I’m ready to start planning this years garden and all the wonderful sounds you hear on spring nights. Snow isn’t typically bad in Tennessee but I live about 2200ft in elevation so we get a decent amount of snow. I hate it


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Winter can be a pain but, we need the rain.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Texas winter depends on the hour!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We be like.. hurry ..go make a snowman. This was new years day..lasted all day lol


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> 7 months!? Goodness gracious! I was tired of it after four days.:dazed:


October









April (the snow was mostly gone, just where the shade is)


----------



## JML Farms (Jan 1, 2021)

Central Texas weather today....Cool upper 30's this morning. Sunny and 75 outside at 2:30 this evening. The goats are all laying in the pasture enjoying the sun! I like snow, but only for a day once every couple of years.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

@MadHouse, what are your average highs like in winter?


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We are near Lake Erie, so we get "Lake Effect" snow and clouds. It is grey and gloomy most of Dec-Feb. We actually get more cloudy days than Seattle! Cleveland sucks. Sorry, I wish the old Moses Cleaveland had found a better place for a city. It had to be cloudy back then, too! (we live 50 miles East of Cleveland, but still get all their weather!) I prefer Summer over Winter, except, in winter, there are NO FLIES. So, Winter gets one point! 

Interesting note: More people died from Malaria building Cleveland than died building the Panama Canal! Cleveland is built on a swamp. (and cholera killed a bunch too, but not in the Winter!) (sorry, off topic).


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm feeling for you Goats Rock. We are about 3hours south of you - and it makes a huge difference. We don't get the lake effect (my son lived in Akron for about 6 years and yuck!)

So far, winter hasnt been bad here except for that 12 degree mark on Christmas!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

We have had maybe 2 nights below 32 deg. We need some cold weather or the mosquitos will carry us off in March.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> @MadHouse, what are your average highs like in winter?


For Dec-Feb., the average high is 13-17* F and average low 0 to -4*F. We get the occasional -40 overnight, usually in February.
Right now it is warm! It was a Sunny day with 33 *F.
We seem to get many clear, sunny days in the year. We are also by a large lake (Lake Winnipeg), but it is frozen in the winter, so we only get lake effect in summer, which is often thunderstorms.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Negative Forty... Ouch. :hide:


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

MellonFriend said:


> Negative Forty... Ouch. :hide:


All kids lick the fence once in their lives, including goats. Ouch!


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

No wonder you guys need goat coat hangers.....Looking forward to a low of 30 deg. Fahrenheit on Tuesday night..........


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Four months later... 
We wake up to 8 inches of snow!
As always, winter loves to give us one last punch in mid-May.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Damfino said:


> Four months later...
> We wake up to 8 inches of snow!
> As always, winter loves to give us one last punch in mid-May.


Oh brother hey! But if you had dry conditions like we do, at least you are getting lots of moisture!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm so thrilled... drought is our biggest threat out here, so May snow is not a curse. The amount of grass growing underneath this white blanket is incredible! From the time I got up at 6:30 to the time I went out and took pictures around 9:00 the snow had already slumped considerably. 

"It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas..."


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least the snow melts quickly this time of year.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Great pic but really looks cold. How do the babies like it?


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

They don't seem to mind unless they get wet. Then they shiver a lot. Usually they're pretty tired by the end of the day if it's been cold and wet like this, but it doesn't seem to hurt them as long as I provide them a warm, dry place to sleep at night. Nevertheless, this sort of weather is not my preference for raising babies, which is why I always aim for late April/May kiddings when the snowstorms are further apart and punctuated by warm, sunny spells.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Damfino said:


> Four months later...
> We wake up to 8 inches of snow!
> As always, winter loves to give us one last punch in mid-May.


Oh man, this reminds me of growing up in Colorado. Now I live in TN. It’s been atypically cool this year but not cold. Last year we got a late freeze in May (killed my garden), and I was thinking, hey I live in the south now so what’s up with this? Lol. 



MadHouse said:


> Oh brother hey! But if you had dry conditions like we do, at least you are getting lots of moisture!


I’d share some rain with you if I could. I am so glad we don’t deal with droughts. That is really tough. This year, I got half my garden planted then got hammered with heavy rain storms (even had a tornado touch down within a few miles of our place) and now my very pretty rows of sprouting veggies got washed out and look like they were planted by a drunken farmer. At least a good percentage of the plants made it, just not in a straight line. It’s been too muddy to scrape out rows for the remainder of it but I think we might be able to finish it up this week (though night time temps will dip below desirable conditions).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, seems crazy to have so much snow this late into spring. It's definitely been a weird spring - cool and wet. I see FB memories where I complained about it getting up to 88 degrees. Obviously I don't want it that hot, but can these pretty days at least be in the mid 70s? It's been upper 50s and 60s mostly with very cool nights. We had snow in late April and that really never happened before that I can recall in all the years I've lived in this area.
We did have a spectacular first weekend in May with normal temps in the mid 70s (worked the KY Derby and it was just phenomenal weather!). I've been wanting to get some of the young goats washed and clipped and start deciding who stays/sells/shows and give mamas their annual spring bath and it's just been too cold to risk it


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

This much snow in May is pretty typical for us. Winter always has to give us one last hoorah in May. What's not so typical is the sustained cold weather we had through March and April! I usually start cutting back on using the wood stove sometime in March, and usually by April I only have to start a few fires. This year I started a fire every day in March and every day for the first two weeks of April until the firewood ran out. I would have burned more if I could have. I even had to refill my propane tank in April when normally I could have probably held out till June. But it was a pretty cold winter!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Brrrrrrr!!! We used to have horrible trouble with droughts and burn bans during the summer with the temps reaching 100F and over. But lately we have been having wet summers which is making the worms bloom like crazy!


----------



## EJskeleton (Apr 22, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> Brrrrrrr!!! We used to have horrible trouble with droughts and burn bans during the summer with the temps reaching 100F and over. But lately we have been having wet summers which is making the worms bloom like crazy!


That must suck for the goats! 🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

We had another frost Thur. night. These constant freezing spells have cost alot of loss in the vineyards for the grape (wine and juice) growers, the 
apple orchards are really hurt and my HAY isn't growing well. Come on Spring, quit with the frost! (We had snow a couple weeks ago! April 20 and 21)

Even the flies are wearing little fur coats! Hope they freeze to death!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I can send you some sunshine for your cold? Its still crazy warm here and we still have rain. Normally in April and May we have at least 12 cold fronts hit us. So our earth is confused....


----------

